# Quick Jail question..



## Eam404 (Jun 9, 2010)

In the 7.X days I tried setting up OpenVPN in a jail with no luck.  I gave the jail access to bpf however i was unable to create the tun0 interface.   


I was wondering if anyone has tired this in 8.0?  Perhaps if I created the tun0 on the host first?


----------



## Eam404 (Jun 10, 2010)

I ended up installing OpenVPN on the host - I was unable to get it working even with vimage - something about that tun0 the jail doesn't like..

Anyway I suppose we can mark this as closed since I've not found much on the subject; or rather have found many people that have tried to get it working without success.


----------

